# Urban Myths in Mexico



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

I have heard this one for 35 years.


"Because it is a high- demand , for some people the cost of beef and pork is too high. It is said that this people use stray dogs to prepare the tacos. One way is said effective to identify if the tacos are dog is to offer a dog that is near , if the dog should refuse to eat it they are dog.

Surprisingly, the story has a real twist, it is not known whether this was before or after the legend as some people have been arrested by police ascertained that dogs and cats used to produce food. "



"A recent version and until lately in the news that has come out is Maruchan soup is made of a kind of polymer, which to consume one feels satisfied and that one takes more than 4 days to fully digest."


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

In Mexico City, I've seen/read ... from time to time ... reports in the newspaper about a taco vendor who was fined or closed-down for using dog meat in some of the tacos. I haven't heard the myth about first offering a taco to a dog. That would be an expensive taste-test for most people, because I'm thinking most of the dogs in Mexico will be happy to be offered whatever the food item is.


----------



## BirthAbroad (May 18, 2014)

The biggest one that me and my wife argue about is whether spicy food gives our baby acne and rashes. I guess this is a common one not just in Mexico but around the world. I did research and showed her every medical article stating this was not true but when we went to go see our doctor she said it was! 

We have also been told my wife shouldn't wear spaghetti straps or her milk will dry up, or if we dress our child in girl's clothes our kid will grow up gay (and we won't like him anymore apparently). I wonder if some of the things we are told are even common to Mexican culture or just made up on the spot so we will conform to their ideals of life.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

CUPACABRA ,LOL

I believe the Aztecs ate dog meat, called " Cuatro Baguetas"


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

chicois8 said:


> CUPACABRA ,LOL
> 
> I believe the Aztecs ate dog meat, called " Cuatro Baguetas"


My understanding is that the Xoloitzcuintle (Mexican hairless dogs) were both companion dogs as well as a food source for the Aztecs. 

I thought, "How strange to eat an animal that is also a companion animal." But then I recall how attached I became to some of my cows as a farm girl, yet I eat beef. And my mother-in-law has become very attached to some of her hens over the years (she names them and describes what good companions they are, and weeps when they die) yet she can take a "non-companion" chicken from strutting around the patio and into the soup pot in under 5 minutes, not a stray feather left on the bird. 

Our idea of what meat is edible or not is really just a sociocultural construct. And for some eating any animal is unconscionable.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Rabbit is one of the most prominent examples in our cultural construct.
Consider also the divide between cultures that think horsemeat is acceptable or not.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

When my brother returned from the Viet Nam war he'd mention walking into a restaurant, in a couple of SEA countries when he was on R&R, where there were puppies in cages. People would point to the puppy who would then be prepared for dinner. To have been eaten. As for horsemeat: my father was 'taken' by some guys selling 'steaks' out of the trunk of their car near where he worked in a rail yard (in the early-1950's). He proudly came home to tell my mother he'd gotten a fantastic 'deal' on 'steaks'. Grinning from ear to ear. It didn't take my mother long to inform my father that he should leave the food-buying to her. He'd bought a case of steaks, alright. Horsemeat steaks. My mother, not having other money for food that pay period .. simply cooked the steaks a bit differently than she'd cook beef steaks ... and we, the family, ate them. And we lived another day! Yes, cultural differences. They're all over the place. Not quite qualifying for "urban myths," however.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Horsemeat and bison are both delicious, as are lamb and goat. I am old enough to have had a chat with the grandchild of a cannibal and was told that long pig was occasionally available. It is all in the preparation.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Meat is meat, as pointed out, cultural and social differences are the thing here.
Some developed countries do not have problems with horse meat, for instance.
In recent decades we have seen NEW products, such as organic, those free range animals, etc. That sounds good, yet , it has not added value for nutrition.
Some people fight against transgenics, sometimes we forget about population growth and that we have to feed so many people, it cannot be done with organic vegetables.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Wonder what the first Burrito meat was,LOL


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Also those little grasshoppers, chapulines, and other insects eaten in Mexico and other parts of the Americas were providing people with high quality protein long before they discovered hairy white Europeans on their shores


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Longford said:


> ...As for horsemeat: my father was 'taken' by some guys selling 'steaks' out of the trunk of their car near where he worked in a rail yard (in the early-1950's). He proudly came home to tell my mother he'd gotten a fantastic 'deal' on 'steaks'. Grinning from ear to ear. It didn't take my mother long to inform my father that he should leave the food-buying to her. He'd bought a case of steaks, alright. Horsemeat steaks. My mother, not having other money for food that pay period .. simply cooked the steaks a bit differently than she'd cook beef steaks ... and we, the family, ate them. And we lived another day! Yes, cultural differences. They're all over the place. Not quite qualifying for "urban myths," however.


Horse meat is leaner than cow meat and quite delicious. Probably better for you than fatty U.S. beef - at least . Longford´s comment is right that it must be cooked differently than beef. Horsemeat in quite popular in France and that is whee I first tasted it way back in 1972. Really good meat if you know how to cook it.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

The only problem with horse or ANY meat, is if it was not inspected for human consumption, otherwise, buen provecho!


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

It's a cultural/emotional thing. The only logical position is being a total vegetarian if you object to dining on any animal. What's the difference between a pig and a dog? Pigs are smarter.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

lagoloo said:


> It's a cultural/emotional thing. The only logical position is being a total vegetarian if you object to dining on any animal. What's the difference between a pig and a dog? Pigs are smarter.


Ok. I always thought that it was that pigs have more bacon.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

ojosazules11 said:


> Also those little grasshoppers, chapulines, and other insects eaten in Mexico and other parts of the Americas were providing people with high quality protein long before they discovered hairy white Europeans on their shores


I got to get this straight. They chose insects as a source of protein over hairy, white Europeans.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

White Europeans have no crunch once you get the armor off. Then, there was the smell......


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I France some saucisson used to have burro, after the war (and during ) we ate cats and we have separate we have 3 types of butcher shop, the charcuterie that sells any porc and also game, the horse butcher who only sells horse meat and the beef butcher. WHen I was growing up these stores ad a golden head of a pig , horse or cow .
I ate cat and you cannot tell it from rabbit, and grew up eating horse meat and to this day I do not like beef. It all depends what you are used to.
I wonder if the Aztecs ate the Xoloitzcuintli puppies that had hair. since the others were also used as hot water bottles and were helping with pain and aches.


----------



## mattoleriver (Oct 21, 2011)

Getting back to urban myths: a Mexican friend told me that there is a deadly species of scorpion that will only sting you on the tip of the middle finger of your left hand. The venom goes directly to your heart and stops it. 
Heaven only knows what would happen if the scorpion stung the wrong finger.

George


----------



## BirthAbroad (May 18, 2014)

mattoleriver said:


> Getting back to urban myths: a Mexican friend told me that there is a deadly species of scorpion that will only sting you on the tip of the middle finger of your left hand. The venom goes directly to your heart and stops it.
> Heaven only knows what would happen if the scorpion stung the wrong finger.
> 
> George


I thought the left ring finger was the only finger connected directly to the heart? Idk, It sounds like someone needs to take a physiology course. Either me or the scorpion.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

mattoleriver said:


> Getting back to urban myths: a Mexican friend told me that there is a deadly species of scorpion that will only sting you on the tip of the middle finger of your left hand. The venom goes directly to your heart and stops it.
> Heaven only knows what would happen if the scorpion stung the wrong finger.
> 
> George


He made that up in a dream!


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

Mexican termites eat through concrete. For all I know, it may be true, but it seems like they'd go after my neighbor's untreated wood roof supports rather than take the trouble to gnaw and digest my foundations to get to my furniture. 

The cryptic marks made on your mailbox or electric meter, purportedly by the Centro de Salud when checking for mosquito control or dog vaccinations, are really messages among would-be burglars.


----------

